# New Toronto Union Station GO Bus Terminal



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 19, 2020)

Another component of the never-ending reconstruction of Toronto Union Station will open on Dec 5: The GO Transit Bus Terminal and it will eventually include all Intercity Buses when they transfer from the Art Deco Toronto Coach Terminal

Toronto’s new Union Station Bus Terminal gets ready to open – Here’s what you need to know to get on the bus

Most are familiar with GO Trains....but GO also operates an extensive Bus Network.

Rolling back the clock – The remarkable 50 year evolution of the GO bus


----------



## jiml (Nov 19, 2020)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Another component of the never-ending reconstruction of Toronto Union Station will open on Dec 5: The GO Transit Bus Terminal and it will eventually include all Intercity Buses when they transfer from the Art Deco Toronto Coach Terminal
> 
> Toronto’s new Union Station Bus Terminal gets ready to open – Here’s what you need to know to get on the bus
> 
> ...


It's a nice-looking facility. I found it interesting that they're going to try the "random platform" thing again. When they tried it with the trains (for the same alleged reasons) it was a miserable failure, leaving many passengers stranded and the concourse severely overcrowded when people were held there to await the announcement of track numbers. 

I also wonder how the diverse range of non-GO (intercity) buses will be accommodated in the new structure, where they'll be the "poor stepchild" next to the massive GO presence. This should be fun to watch.


----------



## caravanman (Nov 19, 2020)

A short 5 minute film of the old terminal shot in the 1970's. Of interest for the 70's fashions as much as anything...


----------



## railiner (Nov 19, 2020)

caravanman said:


> A short 5 minute film of the old terminal shot in the 1970's. Of interest for the 70's fashions as much as anything...



Loved it... great shots of the old Coach Terminal, along with GM 4903’s or ‘05’s, and MCI MC-7’s and 8’s....as well as “fallen flag” Voyageur Colonial...


----------



## railiner (Nov 19, 2020)

I don’t think regular rider’s will like not knowing in advance where to line up for their regular ride. It will be somewhat like what happens at Penn Station, NY, where passengers gather around departure boards, and then stampede to the gates when departures are posted...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 19, 2020)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Another component of the never-ending reconstruction of Toronto Union Station will open on Dec 5: The GO Transit Bus Terminal and it will eventually include all Intercity Buses when they transfer from the Art Deco Toronto Coach Terminal
> 
> Toronto’s new Union Station Bus Terminal gets ready to open – Here’s what you need to know to get on the bus
> 
> ...


My Brother in Law was involved in lots of the planning/designing for all of the work @ Union Station, which seems to be a Never Ending project!

I haven't been there since August of 2019, and look forward to once again Visiting Union Station via Amtrak/VIA and GO Trains and Buses soon as it's Safe and allowed!


----------



## joelkfla (Nov 20, 2020)

Why have the word "Zones" in both English & French when it's the same in both languages?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 20, 2020)

joelkfla said:


> Why have the word "Zones" in both English & French when it's the same in both languages?



Just the way it's done here......and the bottom line should have also been shown as 'boul Lake Shore' but you wouldn't translate it to 'boul Rivage du lac'


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 20, 2020)

GO has had a Bus Terminal at Union Station for a number of years on the east side of Bay.....north of the tracks.






The new Bus Terminal is now on the south side of the tracks at CIBC Square.


----------



## railiner (Nov 20, 2020)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Just the way it's done here......and the bottom line should have also been shown as 'boul Lake Shore' but you wouldn't translate it to 'boul Rivage du lac'


I imagine in Quebec, French is on top....


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 20, 2020)

railiner said:


> Loved it... great shots of the old Coach Terminal, along with GM 4903’s or ‘05’s, and MCI MC-7’s and 8’s....as well as “fallen flag” Voyageur Colonial...



Yup....lots of history there! Grey Coach (not Greyhound) was a subsidiary of the TTC (Toronto Transit Commission) operating suburban and other routes throughout southern Ontario. It was acquired by Stagecoach in the '90.....and then Greyhound. Some routes also went to GO and Ontario Northland.


----------



## jiml (Nov 20, 2020)

Gray Coach was an attempt to capitalize on the name recognition of Gray Line tours and they had the franchise to operate Gray Line's services in Ontario. Their buses, and those of Voyageur Colonial, were ubiquitous back in the day. I believe Gray sold their airport express operation to Pacific-Western and their last gasps were operating services for GO Transit until the mid 80's and a failed attempt to buy competitor Trentway-Wagar, who continue in business today operating as Coach Canada (part of Stagecoach) and other names, including even some local transit operations under contract.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 20, 2020)

railiner said:


> Loved it... great shots of the old Coach Terminal, along with GM 4903’s or ‘05’s, and MCI MC-7’s and 8’s....as well as “fallen flag” Voyageur Colonial...



Here's a couple of Timetables....Voyageur Colonial (Colonial Coach Lines) operated primarily in eastern Ontario and western Quebec and Voyageur (Provincial Transport) primarily in Quebec.









jiml said:


> Gray Coach was an attempt to capitalize on the name recognition of Gray Line tours and they had the franchise to operate Gray Line's services in Ontario. Their buses, and those of Voyageur Colonial, were ubiquitous back in the day. I believe Gray sold their airport express operation to Pacific-Western and their last gasps were operating services for GO Transit until the mid 80's and a failed attempt to buy competitor Trentway-Wagar, who continue in business today operating as Coach Canada (part of Stagecoach) and other names, including even some local transit operations under contract.




And Grey Coach.....

The route to Owen Sound had competition from both CP Rail with a 'Dayliner' and a CN 'Railiner' into the early '70s. Barrie now has extensive GO Trains and Buses. Midland and Penetang had CN 'Mixed Trains' into the '50s.


----------



## jiml (Nov 20, 2020)

NS VIA Fan said:


> The route to Owen Sound had competition from both CP Rail with a 'Dayliner' and a CN 'Railiner' into the early '70s. Barrie now has extensive GO Trains and Buses. Midland and Penetang had CN 'Mixed Trains' into the '50s.


There's a couple of those routes that GO should consider reviving. With Toronto's never-ending urban sprawl, Barrie's already a bedroom community and others in that direction will follow - served by two overcrowded north-south highways.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 21, 2020)

jiml said:


> There's a couple of those routes that GO should consider reviving. With Toronto's never-ending urban sprawl, Barrie's already a bedroom community and others in that direction will follow - served by two overcrowded north-south highways.




Yes.....too bad the Newmarket Sub is now truncated at Barrie as it served a denser population than the Bala. When service was launched to Casino Rama using GO Trains......they had to go all the way north to Washago on the Bala then reverse south on what remained of the Newmarket to the Casino near Orillia.

And I remember a press conference with Transport Minister David Collenette back in the early 2000s when he announced founding for the GO extension to Barrie and also said he envisioned service beyond to Collingwood eventually. ie: Blue Mountain Ski Trains. They would have used shortline: Barrie-Collingwood Railway

Perhaps someday we'll see summer weekend GO Trains into Muskoka.....at least as far as Gravenhurst easing some of that traffic on the 400 and 11!


----------



## jiml (Nov 21, 2020)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Perhaps someday we'll see summer weekend GO Trains into Muskoka.....at least as far as Gravenhurst easing some of that traffic on the 400 and 11!


Gravenhurst may be a stretch in my lifetime, but I'd certainly think Orillia is not beyond possibility - weekdays for commuters and the casino on weekends - even with a backup move (if that's still an option). The Bala sub runs through several communities enroute where home construction has already started and there's already GO service on half of it.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 21, 2020)

jiml said:


> Gravenhurst may be a stretch in my lifetime, but I'd certainly think Orillia is not beyond possibility - weekdays for commuters and the casino on weekends - even with a backup move (if that's still an option). The Bala sub runs through several communities enroute where home construction has already started and there's already GO service on half of it.




The 40km of track between Allandale (Barrie) and Orillia is gone as well as the 10km of track between Orillia and Casino Rama. There's still a track south from Washago but it now stops short of the Casino by about 2 or 3km so a bus transfer would be required.

Weekend trains to Gravenherst could be a possibility with spare GO trainsets that are not in use on weekends.....similar to the weekend trains that started the Niagara Falls service about 12 years ago taking about 2 hrs, The ONR Northlander took 2hr 20min between Toronto and Gravenhurst.


----------



## jiml (Nov 21, 2020)

NS VIA Fan said:


> The 40km of track between Allandale (Barrie) and Orillia is gone as well as the 10km of track between Orillia and Casino Rama. There's still a track south from Washago but it now stops short of the Casino by about 2 or 3km so a bus transfer would be required.
> 
> Weekend trains to Gravenherst could be a possibility with spare GO trainsets that are not in use on weekends.....similar to the weekend trains that started the Niagara Falls service about 12 years ago taking about 2 hrs, The ONR Northlander took 2hr 20min between Toronto and Gravenhurst.


I knew about the lower portion, but not about the short northern segment. Thanks for the update. The Northlander was my favourite train until it was downgraded to rebuilt GO coaches from the Dutch trainsets. There was an extra run on Friday nights. My wife would drive the car up to friends' near Huntsville and I'd board the Northlander after work and have a nice steak dinner on the way up.


----------



## joelkfla (Nov 21, 2020)

caravanman said:


> A short 5 minute film of the old terminal shot in the 1970's. Of interest for the 70's fashions as much as anything...



Bus backing out of garage gave 3 short blasts on horn. Did buses use standard whistle signals, or just a coincidence?

I liked the view of the old-style lunch counter. Don't see those much anymore. And the driver's spiffy jacket.


----------



## railiner (Nov 21, 2020)

joelkfla said:


> Bus backing out of garage gave 3 short blasts on horn. Did buses use standard whistle signals, or just a coincidence?
> 
> I liked the view of the old-style lunch counter. Don't see those much anymore. And the driver's spiffy jacket.


Just a coincidence, I believe.
Most companies require buses backing out of a garage to have a “spotter” or guide, nowadays...


----------



## jiml (Nov 21, 2020)

railiner said:


> Just a coincidence, I believe.
> Most companies require buses backing out of a garage to have a “spotter” or guide, nowadays...


...or a rear-mounted camera.


----------

